# Topaz *bawls*



## Nazarath

After our last vet visit I spent time syringing Topaz her medicated water, about a day or two later I noticed she still wasn't drinking by herself so back to the vet we went. When we got there, it looked like she wasn't breathing. After we ran inside about 15 minutes later she had passed on :'(. I'm going to miss her so so much :'(. We're going to Bury her in our pet cemetary tomorrow..... *crys*


----------



## Poppyseed

Sorry about your loss D:


----------



## fallinstar

naz i am so sorry for your loss i no how much topaz meant to you i loved her 2  still rember all the times on web cam  at least shes not in pain any more and she had a full and happy life with you hun xx i cant begin 2 say how im so sorry for you and how upset i am for u xx


----------



## DonnaK

I'm so sorry, Naz 

RIP Topaz


----------



## ladylady

Sorry


----------



## Stephanie

I am so sorry for you loss!


----------



## reachthestars

Very sorry for your loss Naz .


----------



## Nazarath

Thank You all for your kind words , I hope she's happy. We found a little mouse Plaqu but I had the idea we have some of that bakeing clay and I'm going to try and "make" topaz instead .


----------



## JennieLove

Of course she wa happy! She will always be with you.


----------



## Sky14

So sad!  Well....at least you have her babys.  Right?


----------



## Inesita

Ah, I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Nazarath

thnx again everyone!!! I made a pretty horrible attempt at makeing Topaz lol. Didn't end up looking like anything. I'm going to try again before going to mom lol. Thnx again everyone, Your all too kind.


----------

